
How we messed up being one of the early Slack bots - sivaram636
https://medium.com/reportbot/how-we-messed-up-being-one-of-the-early-slack-bot-7c8073f885ba
======
sivaram636
Happy to share here. This is our story, Might help other ones not to repeat
the same mistakes done by us.

